# Prey 2



## Faun (Apr 5, 2011)

*www.gamereactor.se/media/94/gamereactor83_239491.jpg

[YOUTUBE]BVCfo6CLkb0[/YOUTUBE]
*www.facebook.com/prey2

Starts in parallel with Prey 1 timeline but different perspective from a Bounty Hunter's POV.

Gonna be Mirror's Edge, Mass effect, Borderlands + Killzone 2 esque. Bethesda and Human Head venture 


- Main character is Killian Samuels, sheriff and prison guard.
- Been in development for 3 years
- X360 main platform, PC and PS3 versions in development (as announced)
- Pretty nice graphics overall (not jaw-dropping but good), graphics style a mix of Bioshock and Mass Effect
- "Heavily inspired by Mirror's Edge, but also Mass Effect, Riddick and Blade Runner" - Producer
- Use the surroundings, big areas where you can sneak up on enemies using the shadows
- No multiplayer, 3D, Kinect or Move
- As said in the PR, 2012 release date

Screenshot 1: Gameplay capture, showing gun (no HUD), and some kind of human gekko alien.
Screenshot 2: Some Krugan Mass Effect alien in some Halo Reach esque bubble shield.
Screenshot 3: More aliens beating another alien in a back alley
Screenshot 4: Mass Effect esque bars confirmed
Screenshot 5: Weird 8-eyed looking aliens confirmed
Screenshot 6: Hot alien chick confirmed

I'll read through the text and update the OP in 15 minutes or so.

Update:
- Tommy/Intro spoiler:First level is basically the beginning of Prey, but instead of controlling Tommy you control Killian.
- Human head: "If the first Prey was the Luke Sywalker version of the story, Prey 2 is Bobba Fett's story".
- The project has been restarted several times
- Open game structure. "Go wherever you want, talk to whoever you want, do the missions you want".
- GR: "Killian as flexible and limber as Faith of ME, leaping over hights, hanging by arms from pipes, balancing on thin boards and jumping like a cat upwards structures"
- GR: "An enhanced Killzone esque cover system, battles looks so flexible, brings your thoughts back to Vanquish"
- Parkour moments when being chased by enemies
- Money can be used to upgrade your armor, weapons, but also abilities, example to make enemies hover in the air
- Human Head: "Every area is comparable to Assassin's Creed 2", whatever that means. Planet is Exodus. Desert levels, big cities, "in the wilds", cave areas
- GR: "It has the moving scheme from Mirror's Edge, the freedom of Mass Effect and the fire fights of Killzone 2" (writer loved Prey 1)
- Different kinds of ammo, weapons can be customized/rebuilt
- Producer: "Who would pick the MP mode of Prey 2 ahead of the one in for example Halo Reach? We'd rather to a really good SP adventure"
- There will be DLC
- There will be vag portals, but fewer of them and "with different looks"
- GR: Loot system "similar to the one of Boarderlands"
- All the aliens look very human like, except for some of their limbs and obviously faces. Very similar to the Mass Effect aliens in both looks and armor/clothes, nothing like the Prey aliens.

Source: *www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=424852


----------



## Piyush (Apr 5, 2011)

awesome man
thanks for the news
never thought a sequel would be there in future


----------



## Soumik (Apr 5, 2011)

this would be cool


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2011)

I liked the first one because of the nice story so  hope that this one also has a real nice story or it'll be a waste for me.


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 5, 2011)

Hmm i gotta play Prey1
how's it BTW?


----------



## Faun (Apr 5, 2011)

^^I like space setting games, this was innovative with puzzles involving gravity and portals. 

Tagline is:
"Earth's savior doesn't want the job"


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2011)

funkysaurav said:
			
		

> Hmm i gotta play Prey1
> how's it BTW?


If you love games with really good story then you'll love this because it has kinda different attempt on the story


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 6, 2011)

How long is the first Prey?

I only played the demo.


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2011)

^^I was able to finish it in one day.


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 6, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^I like *space setting games*, this was innovative with *puzzles involving gravity and portals*.
> 
> Tagline is:
> "*Earth's savior doesn't want the job*"


okay
you've got me hooked
gotta go look it up in the net for details


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 6, 2011)

When the game's producer says "*Heavily inspired* by Mirror's edge, Mass Effect and Riddik" why would you play "Prey2" ?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2011)

^^ Because all of them are epic and maybe this game will bring all their epicness at one place. Unless they screw it up like Saboteur.


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> When the game's producer says "*Heavily inspired* by Mirror's edge, Mass Effect and Riddik" why would you play "Prey2" ?



Lets wait and watch. I am hoping something good as *bethesda* is also there with *human head studio* 

Look here, Bethesda involved in Doom 4 and Rage too 
# Brink
# Hunted: The Demon's Forge
# RAGE
# The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
# Doom 4
# Prey 2


----------



## Piyush (Apr 6, 2011)

^^the elder scrolls V is gonna come too
its really exciting

never heard of first two games though


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2011)

Here are some screenshots of this game
*images.eurogamer.net/assets/articles//a/1/3/4/7/3/1/8/ss_preview_5597406827_0c6d9b20f1_o.jpg.jpg

*images.eurogamer.net/assets/articles//a/1/3/4/7/3/1/8/ss_preview_5597986810_7d3f82e9e6_o.jpg.jpg


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2011)

^^Rage + ME 
*gamenyusu.com/images/stories/news/2011/0403_2011/mIL2C.jpg
*gamenyusu.com/images/stories/news/2011/0403_2011/pCxqd.jpg
*gamenyusu.com/images/stories/news/2011/0403_2011/MyOQd.jpg

Holy cows, Liara got competition !
*gamenyusu.com/images/stories/news/2011/0403_2011/jenmB.jpg

Serious Sam monster 
*gamenyusu.com/images/stories/news/2011/0404_2011/prey2scan.jpg

Source: *n4g.com/news/734800/prey-2-more-amazing-new-in-game-images


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2011)

This is from Prey 2??
It really does look like ME2.



			
				Faun said:
			
		

> Holy cows, Liara got competition !


Nah. That gal is no match for Liara.


----------

